# Saskatchewan??????????



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

Contemplating a trip to Saskatchewan for 2018.
Looking for info/suggestions/do's/don't ect. water/field/both
Not sure if I will freelance or go guided yet till I determine who or how many I can get to go.
I potentially have a large farm in the Foam Lake area to hunt.
appreciate any info or feedback.
Bill


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Freelance for sure. I had one person say “no”, but that was because someone had asked earlier that day, and the farmer told me a different field to try that he said birds were using. Don’t bother hunting potholes, they are impossible to wade. 

Do bring all of your groceries, and especially booze.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

My deer outfitter has offered us a early deer hunt at his bear/moose camp. He told us he would include as much waterfowl hunting as we want. So we could deer hunt half days and waterfowl hunt. He is located on a delta on the Saskatchewan river. I have to believe that would be some great hunting. Not sure we will bring our shotguns but I might.


----------



## walter sniper (Jan 21, 2010)

Watch “hired to Hunt” on YouTube.
These guys have their **** together


----------



## HRCHLab (Jan 14, 2008)

Sent you a pm


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

Freelance all the way. Easy to do and when I was there 2013there wasn't a scrap of posted ground anywhere. Pick an area. Call the local chamber of commerce. Get an "RM" map of the area and you will note that it is laid out in sections which are identified with the land owners name and address. Scout until you find a field you want to hunt, call or stop by the landowners place and secure permission (which is easy) then hunt it the next morning. Big country up there and stuff is expensive. Gas will be your most of expensive component. One hell of a long drive too.....


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll be driving out in June for a fishing trip. Have a friend whos aunt farms 10,000 acres near Foam Lake. going to stop in a make a aquainteses.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

We go to a place appx 100 miles NE of Foam Lake, and have had great experiences freelancing. Canadas, Snows, Specks, and Ducks in the fields as well as pothole and marsh hunting for ducks. If you're interested in details pm me.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Wall-llard Willie said:


> I'll be driving out in June for a fishing trip. Have a friend whos aunt farms 10,000 acres near Foam Lake. going to stop in a make a aquainteses.


Don’t limit yourself based on knowing you have permission. Basically everyone will let you hunt. Finding lodging is a bigger factor.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

jwinks said:


> Don’t limit yourself based on knowing you have permission. Basically everyone will let you hunt. Finding lodging is a bigger factor.


Although it seems like a good enough spot to start.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

having a place to stay is more important than exclusive access to fields. birds move around, alot. dropping the name of who you may be staying with/or know has more pull in getting permission to hunt.

its a VERY long drive to Saskatchewan.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I hear you but long is relative
I've been doing long distance road trips since I was 16 when my father and I would drive 30hrs straight through out west every summer and back. I do Florida in one day no problem, 1600 miles to Wyoming solo without blinking.
To me Saskatchewan is 2-15 hour days which is not bad at all.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

We went to Manitoba with 4. We would split up into 2 groups for afternoons. One group scouted and the other duck hunted. We would hunt together mornings and switch the next day.

Awesome places up there.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, buy a bird hitch.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

A 2 day drive is very doable. 

every small town has an RM (rural municipality) office for land owner maps.

go for an adventure and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

I drove by myself. Slept in my truck. Six hours day one, rest of the drive day two. If you have two or three people just drive through the night. 

Btw. Don’t underestimate the border crossing, they are very thorough. If you have a DUI in the past 10 years, don’t bother, you can’t enter Canada. They will run background checks on every one. You will need to register your guns on the US side so you can get them back into the US, and then submit a form to register them on the Canadian side as well. They will ask about every thing. You are allowed 200 rds of ammo without paying anything, but they want you to have documentation if you are bringing them back into the US.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

jwinks said:


> I drove by myself. Slept in my truck. Six hours day one, rest of the drive day two. If you have two or three people just drive through the night.
> 
> Btw. Don’t underestimate the border crossing, they are very thorough. If you have a DUI in the past 10 years, don’t bother, you can’t enter Canada. They will run background checks on every one. You will need to register your guns on the US side so you can get them back into the US, and then submit a form to register them on the Canadian side as well. They will ask about every thing. You are allowed 200 rds of ammo without paying anything, but they want you to have documentation if you are bringing them back into the US.


Thanks didn't know about the ammo limit.
I'm well versed in going to canada for fishing but have never gone over with a firearm. I regularly visit Wheatley and Erieau throughout the summer and Simcoe in the winter as well as do remote fishing trips to Northern Ontario and/or Quebec


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

jwinks said:


> Also, buy a bird hitch.


THIS! Talk about a time saver....


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

jwinks said:


> Btw. Don’t underestimate the border crossing, they are very thorough. If you have a DUI in the past 10 years, don’t bother, you can’t enter Canada. They will run background checks on every one. You will need to register your guns on the US side so you can get them back into the US, and then submit a form to register them on the Canadian side as well. They will ask about every thing. You are allowed 200 rds of ammo without paying anything, but they want you to have documentation if you are bringing them back into the US.


We had a guy who had issues due to a bar fight. Got across but after a very lengthy delay. 
Also, birds coming back must be easy to get to. We had to completely unload our trailer coming home. Could have solved a lot with better packing.


----------



## don novicki (Oct 13, 2017)

I drove by myself from Erie PA.. The drive is brutal 1860 miles one way. I drove 1000 miles day one, and then punched it out the next day. I made Fergus Falls Mn. The first day.. I was spent but barely got any sleep due to being wired from that long in the saddle I crossed at the Northern Portal. Big border crossing spot and is open 24 hrs.. At the border they asked me if I had "ever been before a judge for anything". I never have had problems with the we law so I was in and our in about 20 minutes. I took 3 guns with me and they asked why so many and I explained they were all old and brought multiple back ups. They were good with that. I took 4 cases of ammo and they never even asked about it and I. Certainly didn't volunteer anything. Answer their questions, don't volunteer any info. If a yes or no will do it that's all you need to say. They were polite and professional. Coming back into the US I got Joe Prickman and he was a total arse. Made me pull out all my birds and was going to have me empty my truck k but then he got called away and let me pass. If you cross at the Portal get gas well before you get there. There is a convenience store there on the US side and they gouge the **** out of you. If you or any of your party has ANYTHING on your records there is a good chance you will not get in. The Canadians do not let you in if you have been a bad buy. P.S. going around Chicago sucks. Be sure to take lots of change for the toll booths They gouge the crap out of you on the expressway.


----------

